# Recommend Me An Album



## DreamInSong (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, being new to classical music I feel a little lost at sea, but I have a few favorites, so I at least have a place to start from. I love Chopin's Nocturnes, Gorgeki's 3rd Symphony and most anything Rachmaninoff. However, I'd like to look into new composer, preferably someone from the romantic period or perhaps a 20th Century/ Contemporary composer. Thanks in advance for your recommendations!


----------



## Siegmund (Aug 9, 2010)

For a composer whom I can reccomend practically anyone - you have just to look at my avatar , Richard Wagner's works I love more than those of any other composer and I highly, highly reccomend you getting in to his work, and he's a romantic composer at that .

Some links of his music to start you off:









 hope you like them


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Prokofiev, perhaps?

And shouldn't that read _Gorecki_, btw?


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

You'll love Vaughan Williams


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds as if you like romantic piano music. I'd go for Schubert's late piano sonatas and his Sonata for Arpeggione and Piano. Also Brahms' violin sonatas and cello sonata.

Afraid I haven't heard Gorecki's third symphony. I know he's a minimalist, but I've never really explored that style in depth. Steve Reich's Music for Mallet Instruments, Voice and Organ is pretty good though. I also like Gorecki's Miserere


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Brahms - try his Piano Trio No. 1
Dvorak - start with his symphony No. 9
Mahler - begin with his 1st symphony, but definitely try the 2nd as well


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Siegmund said:


> For a composer whom I can recommend (to) practically anyone - you have just to look at my avatar , Richard Wagner's works I love more than those of any other composer and I highly, highly recommend you getting in to his work, and he's a romantic composer at that.


Can't disagree with that... but based upon the following statement-


DreamInSong said:


> I love Chopin's Noctures... and most anything Rachmaninoff.


I'd say Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto #1 is an immediate consideration, as well.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Schumann's Album fur die Jugend

Tchaikovsky's Детский альбом

Liszt's Album d'un Voyageur

Grieg's Album Blatt

Hopefully I wasn't too literal.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Try before you buy. Explore the many works available, albeit usually at crummy sound quality, on Youtube -- like this wonderful piano concerto by Anton Rubinstein:


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chopin's Preludes and Ballades are also nice works (all of Chopin is good imo! ), I also like Rach's preludes as well.
For Romantic/Modern I would recommend Arvo Part (Alina, Spiegel, Cantus Benjamin Britten etc.), Sibelius (all Symphonies are good - Symphonies 1 & 2 are the romantic ones) and Tchaikovsky (Try symphonies 4,5 & 6) - Enjoy! .


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Conor71 said:


> Chopin's Preludes and Ballades are also nice works (all of Chopin is good imo! ), I also like Rach's preludes as well.
> For Romantic/Modern I would recommend Arvo Part (Alina, Spiegel, Cantus Benjamin Britten etc.), Sibelius (all Symphonies are good - Symphonies 1 & 2 are the romantic ones) and Tchaikovsky (Try symphonies 4,5 & 6) - Enjoy! .


snap!! - those where my thoughts ('cept the Pärt)


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bix said:


> snap!! - those where my thoughts ('cept the Pärt)


Cool! (great minds and such) .


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

It's hard to know where to begin.There's so much wonderful classical music to choose from in so many different styles,genres and periods.
You should love anything by Antonin Dvorak. His world-famous "new world" symphony is a Czech composer's evocation of America based on his soujourn there in the 1890s,and his other nine symphonies are also wonderful. Ditto the cello concerto,the Slavonic Dances, 
and other orchestral works. His music is so spontaneous and richly melodious you'd have to be 
a pretty miserable person not to love it. 
Other composers such as Berlioz,Tchaikovsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Smetana, Saint-Saens, 
Richard Strauss,Debuusy and Ravel etc should really please you.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Since you like the piano repertoire (Chopin, Rachmaninov) & want to get into something more contemporary, how about Bartok's _Mikrokosmos_ or even Ligeti's _Etudes_?...


----------



## DreamInSong (Aug 7, 2010)

superhorn said:


> It's hard to know where to begin.There's so much wonderful classical music to choose from in so many different styles,genres and periods.


Exactly! That's why I was kind of praying you all would agree on one album at a time  Nonetheless, thank you all for the recommendations! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

I would certainly recommend late Schubert too, and his 8 Impromptus, you'll love them, maybe some Debussy piano music, the Grieg Piano Concerto, Rodrigo's Concierto De Aranjuez, and Saint-Saens third Symphony, if you like Rachmaninov's piano works, then maybe you're ready for some Scriabin too.


----------



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Recommended*

You should hear Debussy Preludes, Estamps. Many fine performances available; Moravec, Kocsis, Roge,Zimerman & always the classic Geiseking.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Too personal*

May I suggest the first opus by Scriabin...after you can go further...Scriabin is llike traveling to the future...You find many Flavours...

Martin Pitchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Too personal*

May I suggest the first opus by Scriabin...after you can go further...Scriabin is llike traveling to the future...You find many Flavours...

Martin Pitchon






this for example....Try it! PLEASE!!!!!

Martin again


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Cd*

Try this...






Easy music for you!

Martin

enjoy!


----------

